# Pressappoco



## sevillista

Stavo studiando e analizzando la parola "pressappoco" che significa, se non mi sbaglio, "más o menos" in spagnolo, vero? Mi pare che ci siano molti sinonimi di questa parola in italiano. Per esempio:

Arriveremo pressappoco alle 3
Arriveremo verso le 3
Arriveremo più o meno alle 3

Sono tutte corrette? Potreste dirmi altri esempi come avverbio? E, soprattutto, come sostantivo? Perché come sostantivo non l´ho mai vista e non saprei come tradurla. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## silvialxk

Ciao sevillista 

Alcuni sinonimi di "pressappoco", oltre a quelli da te indicati, sono anche "all'incirca", "suppergiù", "circa", "approssimativamente".

Esiste il sostantivo "pressappochismo", che però ha un significato diverso e ha valenza negativa dato che indica la tendenza a fare le cose in modo approssimativo, poco curato, "a tirar via".


----------



## 0scar

En la Italia de habla castellana, también conocida como Argentina, se dice y se practica el _masomenismo._


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo che esista il sostantivo pressappoco.


----------



## Geviert

silvialxk said:


> Ciao sevillista
> 
> Alcuni sinonimi di "pressappoco", oltre a quelli da te indicati, sono anche "all'incirca", "suppergiù", "circa", "approssimativamente".
> 
> Esiste il sostantivo "pressappochismo", che però ha un significato diverso e ha valenza negativa dato che indica la tendenza a fare le cose in modo approssimativo, poco curato, "a tirar via".



En efecto, salvo el sustantivo indicado dudo que exista otra sustantivación del adverbio. Añado a la lista: _quasi, a un dipresso, pressoché._


----------



## Massimo_m

silvialxk said:


> Ciao sevillista
> 
> Alcuni sinonimi di "pressappoco", oltre a quelli da te indicati, sono anche "all'incirca", "suppergiù", "circa", "approssimativamente".
> .



 Certo; e ancora, si può dire 
- arriveremo "a occhio e croce" alle 3; 
- arriveremo alle  3 "o giù di lì"; 
- arriveremo "grossomodo" (o anche "grosso modo") alle 3.

Ciao


----------



## sevillista

Certamente non l´avevo mai sentito, ma cercando informazione sulla  parola online ho trovato questo (anche se non l´ho capito bene):


Sostantivo Maschile Invariato Risultato impreciso: accontentarsi del pressappoco


----------



## Geviert

sevillista said:


> Certamente non l´avevo mai sentito, ma cercando informazione sulla  parola online ho trovato questo (anche se non l´ho capito bene):
> 
> 
> Sostantivo Maschile Invariato Risultato impreciso: accontentarsi del pressappoco



...Ma vi é scritto poi _secolo XVII_ (pur se la Treccani non lo precisa alquanto pare).


----------



## silvialxk

sevillista said:


> Certamente non l´avevo mai sentito, ma cercando informazione sulla parola online ho trovato questo (anche se non l´ho capito bene):
> 
> Sostantivo Maschile Invariato Risultato impreciso: accontentarsi del pressappoco



Mai sentito in vita mia  Normalmente si dice "accontentarsi di/con poco", o al limite "accontentarsi di (quel) poco e niente" --> l'espressione "poco e niente" significa... che è così poco che è quasi niente  Però non si fa riferimento alla trascuratezza, in questo caso si parla proprio di quantità/qualità, sia con valore positivo (esempio: "Sono una persona che si accontenta di/con poco" significa che sono una persona che riesce a essere felice con le cose semplici della vita), sia con valore negativo (esempio: "Giovanna si accontenta di/con poco, esce con quello sfigato lì..." significa che Giovanna sta uscendo con il primo che le è capitato, quindi Giovanna non è una persona selettiva, si accontenta di quello che le capita, anche se mediocre).


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> ... non lo precisa alquanto pare).


Quisiste decir *"a quanto pare"*, ¿no?


----------



## sevillista

> Mai sentito in vita mia  Normalmente si dice "*accontentarsi di/con poco*", o al limite "accontentarsi di (quel) poco e niente" --> l'espressione "poco e niente" significa... che è così poco che è quasi niente  Però non si fa riferimento alla trascuratezza, in questo caso si parla proprio di quantità/qualità, sia con valore positivo (esempio: "Sono una persona che si accontenta di/con poco" significa che sono una persona che riesce a essere felice con le cose semplici della vita), sia con valore negativo (esempio: "Giovanna si accontenta di/con poco, esce con quello sfigato lì..." significa che Giovanna sta uscendo con il primo che le è capitato, quindi Giovanna non è una persona selettiva, si accontenta di quello che le capita, anche se mediocre).



Capisco il concetto perché in spagnolo esiste la stessa espressione. Allora dimenticherò pressappoco come sostantivo e l´userò come avverbio simile a più o meno.

Grazie a tutti .


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> Quisiste decir *"a quanto pare"*, ¿no?



Hola, no me parece un error. Controlo en todo caso, ya vengo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... non sarei tanto sicuro che "acccontentarsi del pressappoco" equivalga a "accontentarsi di poco" (conformarse con poco?).
Neanche io l'ho mai sentito, ma "accontentarsi del pressappoco" mi fa pensare a uno che deve raggiungere un certo risultato e per lui è indifferente centrarlo in pieno o arrivarci vicino o quasi.
Invece "accontentarsi di poco" mi fa pensare a qualcuno che si accontenta di qualcosa che già possiede.

Inoltre, il poco fa pensare al poco in termini di quantità, mentre il pressappoco è riferito alla superficialità o all'indeterminatezza, ma non alla scarsa quantità.



Geviert said:


> Hola, no me parece un error. Controlo en todo caso, ya vengo.


Era un error, seguro. Se dice "a quanto pare". Brava cuoredolce!


----------



## Geviert

infinite sadness said:


> Era un error, seguro. Se dice "a quanto pare". Brava cuoredolce!



Grazie Infi! ne avrei ancora il dubbio, poiché nel parlato l'ho sentito (e letto).


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... non sarei tanto sicuro che "acccontentarsi del pressappoco" equivalga a "accontentarsi di poco" (conformarse con poco?).Neanche io l'ho mai sentito, ma "accontentarsi del pressappoco" mi fa pensare a uno che deve raggiungere un certo risultato e per lui è indifferente centrarlo in pieno o arrivarci vicino o quasi. ... ma non alla scarsa quantità.


Ciao, Sevi! Confermo. Pure io avrei la stessa impressione nell'ipotesi (improbabilissima) che qualcuno usasse "pressapoco" come sostantivo.
Appoggio totalmente la tua intenzione di "tachar" dal tuo elenco l'uso del sostantivo: sarebbe spazio sprecato...


----------



## Geviert

> Appoggio totalmente la tua intenzione di "tachar" dal tuo elenco l'uso del sostantivo: sarebbe spazio sprecato...



Allora è un errore della _*Treccani*_? Sarei sconvolto dall'attendibilità, ormai siamo il forum della Crusca! (di nuovo, mai dire mai... )


----------



## silvialxk

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... non sarei tanto sicuro che "acccontentarsi del pressappoco" equivalga a "accontentarsi di poco" (conformarse con poco?).
> Neanche io l'ho mai sentito, ma "accontentarsi del pressappoco" mi fa pensare a uno che deve raggiungere un certo risultato e per lui è indifferente centrarlo in pieno o arrivarci vicino o quasi.
> Invece "accontentarsi di poco" mi fa pensare a qualcuno che si accontenta di qualcosa che già possiede.
> 
> Inoltre, il poco fa pensare al poco in termini di quantità, mentre il pressappoco è riferito alla superficialità o all'indeterminatezza, ma non alla scarsa quantità.



...Ma questo è esattamente quello che dicevo io nel mio post


----------



## Necsus

Sicuramente _pressappoco _sostantivato non è più usato, ma a quanto pare ancora non si può dire che non esiste, visto che viene registrato da vari vocabolari:
Gabrielli - B s.m. (pl. _-chi_ o inv.) non com. Approssimazione: _voglio le cose finite a dovere, il p. non mi basta.
_DISC - s.m. inv. Risultato impreciso: _accontentarsi del pressappoco.
_Zingarelli - s.m. inv. (raro) Approssimazione: _ha adottato il p. come metodo di lavoro._


----------

